# Do You Guys Rate Other Uber Drivers Poorly?



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

I have always been curious about this, because we know as Drivers know the pain low raitings for no reason/petty reasons. 

I've had some genuinely AWFUL rides are a Driver, and I'm always torn whether to do or say anything. 

So I ask: Do you give your fellow drivers bad raitings?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Not torn at all . The last 2 gave themselves the low rating they got based upon their own actions.All I did was hit the correct 1 star.

The last driver dropped me off,then drove an additional 8 miles before ending the trip on his app,more than doubling the fare. 

Support eventually refunded me the difference , along with sending a canned bot reply how they take such matters seriously and will deal with the driver. Doubt if they did. I saw the driver driving around town about a month later with what looked like a possible Uber pax in his back seat.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Absolutely. Just like I tell passengers - if your driver is "okay" then give 'em a 5... if they treat you like crap, have a rusted hole in the door, etc - give them the rating they deserve.

I take pride in my service and my car - and I take offense at people who don't.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> Absolutely. Just like I tell passengers - if your driver is "okay" then give 'em a 5... if they treat you like crap, have a rusted hole in the door, etc - give them the rating they deserve.
> 
> I take pride in my service and my car - and I take offense at people who don't.


Thin the herd if the service is sub-par


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

CvilleUber said:


> Absolutely. Just like I tell passengers - if your driver is "okay" then give 'em a 5... if they treat you like crap, have a rusted hole in the door, etc - give them the rating they deserve.
> 
> I take pride in my service and my car - and I take offense at people who don't.


That's my thought behind it, because I take really good care of my car, drive safer then most in this city, make sure to accommodate the rider as much as possible, give advice to torress, make sure my car smells good, and always Strike Up friendly conversations where its applicable.

But yet somehow, I get these Uber drivers, who have rust bucket ****ed up cars with cigarette and coffee stains all throughout the back, drive Wicked aggressive and unsafe, having phone conversations with their girlfriends while driving, have a baby seat in the back seat taking up a spot to sit, and go the wrong way consistently via GPS, to name a few things.

My ride this morning was absolutely ridiculous. This guy was driving around the most ****ed-up Honda Accord I've ever seen an Uber driver ride, driving extremely aggressive, swearing it everything in his path under his breath, taking phone calls consistently during the entire ride.

Meanwhile, I get a one-star, because someone can't figure out how to use my seatbelt in the backseat.

I'm starting to agree with you guys, thin the herd while you can, if people can't keep a professional standard, that they should be on the app.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

No, I would never, because it know what a lousy gig it is. I did have one that was unfriendly but I can understand his frustration since it was a short ride I ordered to pick my car up from the shop, I still gave him 5 stars. As a driver I was never unfriendly to people, it's not my nature, I was only rude to them if they were rude to me. When you are in the service business you need to leave your bad funky attitude at home. I hate shopping where I have to deal with a miserable nasty retail clerk.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> As a driver I was never unfriendly to people, it's not my nature, I was only rude to them if they were rude to me. When you are in the service business you need to leave your bad funky attitude at home. I hate shopping where I have to deal with a miserable nasty retail clerk.


You are choosing to continue having nasty Uber drivers out there if you don't rate them as such. I give a lot of leeway and am very forgiving.... but why should passengers get a POS car and a driver who hates his job, then the next time get you in a nice, clean car.... and pay the exact same?

I'm not advocating "thinning the herd" for no reason - but I am for cutting out the folks who make me look bad when customers and news reporters lump all Uber drivers together.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> You are choosing to continue having nasty Uber drivers out there if you don't rate them as such. I give a lot of leeway and am very forgiving.... but why should passengers get a POS car and a driver who hates his job, then the next time get you in a nice, clean car.... and pay the exact same?
> 
> I'm not advocating "thinning the herd" for no reason - but I am for cutting out the folks who make me look bad when customers and news reporters lump all Uber drivers together.


Every one is entitled to bad day, I know what a shitty job Uber is so as long as the person drives okay and has a clean car and is not rude I will give them a five. If there are reasons to give them less I will. Nasty Uber drivers will be weeded out by the rating system by other pax.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Supposedly, anyone (including drivers) who hand out a lot of 1 stars wont count.


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Every one is entitled to bad day, I know what a shitty job Uber is so as long as the person drives okay and has a clean car and is not rude I will give them a five. If there are reasons to give them less I will. Nasty Uber drivers will be weeded out by the rating system by other pax.


I don't disagree that drivers are entitled to bad days, but at what point do we have Uber drivers, have to accept the massive shortcomings and the unprofessionalism of other Uber drivers?

There's a huge difference between having to deal with some very frustrating traffic, breaking heart all day because people cut you off VS our driver was an absolutely destroyed car, destroyed interior, is talking on his phone the entire time, swearing at traffic, and driving so unsafe with a car that's clearly as unsafe to be in as them?

I feel like people who drive Uber along the time, don't come from customer service and Retail backgrounds like I do, so they just expected things to go their way, and when they don't, it's okay for them to cry and whine about certain aspects that arent as bad as they are made out to be.

I get it, Uber often is a bad beat, and more so than ever, you're consistently stuck with shity rides, shity people, and not making enough to compensate for what you're doing. This is a retail job at its core however, customer service is mandatory, and if you can't get behind that, then it's time to find a new job and get off the app.



404NofFound said:


> Supposedly, anyone (including drivers) who hand out a lot of 1 stars wont count.


Where is there info on this?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'm very generous toward other drivers. Both in ratings and tips. And I have to say that other drivers that I have driven have been very generous toward me in both ratings and tips as well.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Z129 said:


> I'm very generous toward other drivers. Both in ratings and tips. And I have to say that other drivers that I have driven have been very generous toward me in both ratings and tips as well.


I had a guy pick me up from the airport - with no luggage space because that's where his subwoofers were. Nice guy, but that's a 3-star (less if he wasn't nice)


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

CvilleUber said:


> I had a guy pick me up from the airport - with no luggage space because that's where his subwoofers were. Nice guy, but that's a 3-star (less if he wasn't nice)


He shouldn't work the airport if he isn't willing to make room for luggage.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When i take a ride as a pax, I will assess the driver upon entering the vehicle.

Good or reasonable quality drivers get cash up front along with "thanks for picking me up, I know your time is valuable."

If my spidey senses are tingling I will play it by ear. They may still get 5* and a tip. If they are drunk or high I will call the cops, get them off the road before they kill someone. It just depends.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

As soon as I hear my pax Uber driver or employee I cancel the ride and say my car is broken. I’ve earned 1* from Driver for no reason and 3* from employee in the past. My Uber rating 4.91 and I protect it in any cost.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

As a passenger, I rate as one. I might be slightly biased knowing the difficulties. But I am the end consumer of the service and rate/tip accordingly. 

Great question, TA. Ya should make this a poll. I'd be curious.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dens said:


> I protect it in any cost.


Wow, you are new.

Who really gives a flying F about ratings? Do you get paid more because of your "high rating"?

The money is what's important. Guess you will have to learn that the hard way.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Wow, you are new.
> 
> Who really gives a flying F about ratings? Do you get paid more because of your "high rating"?
> 
> The money is what's important. Guess you will have to learn that the hard way.


I too, would put it in that order, T. But I also care a lot about ratings. But agree, $ first.

Especially early on. Ratings were uber important. (lol) Sheer ego, for sure.


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> As a passenger, I rate as one. I might be slightly biased knowing the difficulties. But I am the end consumer of the service and rate/tip accordingly.
> 
> Great question, TA. Ya should make this a poll. I'd be curious.


Thanks man. I was driving around today and the thought just popped into my head of wondering.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Wow, you are new.


From my point of view, the more drivers who don't care the less competition will be...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Not torn at all . The last 2 gave themselves the low rating they got based upon their own actions.All I did was hit the correct 1 star.
> 
> The last driver dropped me off,then drove an additional 8 miles before ending the trip on his app,more than doubling the fare.
> 
> Support eventually refunded me the difference , along with sending a canned bot reply how they take such matters seriously and will deal with the driver. Doubt if they did. I saw the driver driving around town about a month later with what looked like a possible Uber pax in his back seat.


These drivers cheating is costing
Uber and lyft millions. They pay the driver and refund the passengers. Who is paying at the end ....uber and lyft drivers . Cost cutting starts with drivers.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> The last driver dropped me off,then drove an additional 8 miles before ending the trip on his app,more than doubling the fare.


Most likely honest mistake. No one would do that unless they incredibly stupid or simply dumb. All it takes just several pax's complains (repeated patterns of system abuse) and you'll be banned for life..


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dens said:


> Most likely honest mistake. No one would do that unless they incredibly stupid or simply dumb. All it takes just several pax's complains (repeated patterns of system abuse) and you'll be banned for life..


Yea, Dens. I've done that. Kinda embarrassing, too.

Once, the app just froze solid for 45 minutes and I couldn't end the trip. Really cool old guy I happened to run into again. He didn't even know.

Had that been Lyft and not Uber. I would still be exchanging emails. "No. The app froze'

"There are no tolls on that route"

"No. the app froze and the passenger was over charged"

"Thanks for contacting us about your fair. After careful review we see no problem with your pay given route and time"

"No. The app froze........."

Thank you for contacting. But at this time we can not adjust ratings"

"No. the app froze........"


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I rate based on what the rating system is used for --- quality of service. I've taken rides on both service and have tipped every time, but both tips and ratings vary based on the service given.

Even though I try to engage in conversation with most pax, I don't downrate if the driver doesn't like talking. Things like a dirty car, subpar quality driving, music so loud I can't hear myself speak, and when my luggage has to sit next to me deserve less than 5*.

I never rate lower than 4*, though, since I don't mind being a repeat customer of theirs, unless they were incredibly offensive or intentionally milking fare in such a manner that it ends up costing _*me*_ money.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh, you betcha. I may drive, but when I'm in the back seat, I'm a paying customer and I really want my driver to treat me the way I treat my riders. And that includes being able to speak English so we can communicate if needed.


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

Are you guys seriously down rating on beat up cars??? Pax get what they paid for. I agree with down rating on dirty interior, aggressive driving, talking on the phone etc. But I don't think we should down rate just because the guy drives a beat up car.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Driver or not, I treat all passengers the same. If I'd drive you again you'll get 5*, if I don't want to drive you again you get 1*. 

I gave a 1* to a driver yesterday during AM rush for taking a short X ride to the lightrail station rather than all the way to the airport. He knows that's a shitty thing to do, and worse, the bastard didn't even tip.


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

The only time I canceled is when they pulled up at the airport in what looked like fresh smashed in front end. You could hear the fluids leaking. I saw the car and canceled. I paid the fee but that is not a safe vehicle to ride in. Otherwise, it takes a lot to offend me or piss me off so the actual driving is what I would rate down on. No issues so far with that. I usually tip cash as well.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

stevenh1975 said:


> Are you guys seriously down rating on beat up cars??? Pax get what they paid for. I agree with down rating on dirty interior, aggressive driving, talking on the phone etc. But I don't think we should down rate just because the guy drives a beat up car.


Yes. Them's the rules. I can get deactivated for it - it degrades the whole service.

https://help.uber.com/h/2ddf30ca-64bd-4143-9ef2-e3bc6b929948

"- cannot have any cosmetic damage, missing pieces, commercial branding or taxi paint jobs. "


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

I think there is a difference between beat up and damaged. My reference I am talking about accident damage that comprises the safety structure of the car. Not a car that is older looking and kept up.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cars interior is dirty , and car looks great from outside then 1 star 
Interior great, outside little beat up, 5 star


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I usually just give 5 stars. but I do ask the driver to rate me 4 stars sometimes lol


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Not torn at all . The last 2 gave themselves the low rating they got based upon their own actions.All I did was hit the correct 1 star.
> 
> The last driver dropped me off,then drove an additional 8 miles before ending the trip on his app,more than doubling the fare.
> 
> Support eventually refunded me the difference , along with sending a canned bot reply how they take such matters seriously and will deal with the driver. Doubt if they did. I saw the driver driving around town about a month later with what looked like a possible Uber pax in his back seat.


I wonder if a pax you can end the ride so this doesn't happen. Not that you would expect someone to cheat you so badly.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hmmm. Good thought, Lee.

If a driver is making us all look bad, hope they hit cancel. So it causes uber to look and right the fare. Also to force the bad driver to jump an extra hoop. Or miss it and not be paid at all.

In the great words of Harry Chapin;

"When alls said and done, there's justice to this life. 'Cause wit that man done to me. I done to his wife"

LoL


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Travis Alex said:


> I don't disagree that drivers are entitled to bad days, but at what point do we have Uber drivers, have to accept the massive shortcomings and the unprofessionalism of other Uber drivers?
> 
> There's a huge difference between having to deal with some very frustrating traffic, breaking heart all day because people cut you off VS our driver was an absolutely destroyed car, destroyed interior, is talking on his phone the entire time, swearing at traffic, and driving so unsafe with a car that's clearly as unsafe to be in as them?
> 
> ...


How your rating is protected
Riders who rate a trip less than 5 stars must include a reason why. If the reason is out of your control, such as traffic or a bad UberPool route, the rating will be excluded from your overall rating. We'll also exclude low ratings from riders who consistently give lower ratings.

Cut and pasted from an email.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> How your rating is protected
> Riders who rate a trip less than 5 stars must include a reason why. If the reason is out of your control, such as traffic or a bad UberPool route, the rating will be excluded from your overall rating. We'll also exclude low ratings from riders who consistently give lower ratings.
> 
> Cut and pasted from an email.


I don't know if that's true, but if so that's good that they are taking the drivers side more.


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> I rate based on what the rating system is used for --- quality of service. I've taken rides on both service and have tipped every time, but both tips and ratings vary based on the service given.
> 
> Even though I try to engage in conversation with most pax, I don't downrate if the driver doesn't like talking. Things like a dirty car, subpar quality driving, music so loud I can't hear myself speak, and when my luggage has to sit next to me deserve less than 5*.
> 
> I never rate lower than 4*, though, since I don't mind being a repeat customer of theirs, unless they were incredibly offensive or intentionally milking fare in such a manner that it ends up costing _*me*_ money.


If it's not a good fit, I'd rather get a 3 star.. after 500 rated trips, it won't fluctuate that much and anything other than a 5 star would have a negative impact and still take another 500 trips to get rid off. Rematch with the same person with whom you haven't the best experience might just repeat itself, then what? Are you gonna give them another 4 star so it'll take yet another 500 trips for them to recover?


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Driver or not, I treat all passengers the same. If I'd drive you again you'll get 5*, if I don't want to drive you again you get 1*.
> 
> I gave a 1* to a driver yesterday during AM rush for taking a short X ride to the lightrail station rather than all the way to the airport. He knows that's a shitty thing to do, and worse, the bastard didn't even tip.


Was this in Denver? People do this all the time. Annoys me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Not anymore. I'm back in Seattle for a while, although I still maintain a home in Denver. Both cities deal with similar problems, though.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Not anymore. I'm back in Seattle for a while, although I still maintain a home in Denver. Both cities deal with similar problems, though.


How is Seattle? I may move to there or California.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Seattle is beautiful in the spring, summer and fall with moderate temperatures, mountains, oceans and cities to explore and plunder. Other months, November - April, not so much unless you like it always overcast with an irritating drizzle, sun coming up at 8a and going down at 4p, stupid drivers, badly maintained roads, (or more like never maintained roads) painfully slow speed limits and overzealous cops looking for city revenue, 10% sales tax, average regular gas price of $3.42 /gallon, $1,000 car registration, (or $300-$700 renewal) and local sports teams like the Huskies, (LOL) Seahawks (LOL x2) Mariners (LOL x 3) or Sonics. (that's right, they're gone... LOL x 4) Housing prices are easily 30-50% more than metro Denver, traffic is much worse, and come mid January, road closings will bring about a driving apocalypse. There is no state income tax, which is awesome for most people, because taxes are paid by the businesses. Unfortunately, as a self employed Uber/Lyft driver, if you make more than $24k per year, you'll most likely have to pay taxes, meaning that a Uber driver making shit wages pays more tax than Microsoft employees making 10x as much. Driving wise, this area is oversaturated as ****, and if you're not getting 45 mpg from your car, you generally can't pickup at the airport except as a rematch. 

Other than that, it's pretty awesome!


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Seattle is beautiful in the spring, summer and fall with moderate temperatures, mountains, oceans and cities to explore and plunder. Other months, November - April, not so much unless you like it always overcast with an irritating drizzle, sun coming up at 8a and going down at 4p, stupid drivers, badly maintained roads, (or more like never maintained roads) painfully slow speed limits and overzealous cops looking for city revenue, 10% sales tax, average regular gas price of $3.42 /gallon, $1,000 car registration, (or $300-$700 renewal) and local sports teams like the Huskies, (LOL) Seahawks (LOL x2) Mariners (LOL x 3) or Sonics. (that's right, they're gone... LOL x 4) Housing prices are easily 30-50% more than metro Denver, traffic is much worse, and come mid January, road closings will bring about a driving apocalypse. There is no state income tax, which is awesome for most people, because taxes are paid by the businesses. Unfortunately, as a self employed Uber/Lyft driver, if you make more than $24k per year, you'll most likely have to pay taxes, meaning that a Uber driver making shit wages pays more tax than Microsoft employees making 10x as much. Driving wise, this area is oversaturated as &%[email protected]!*, and if you're not getting 45 mpg from your car, you generally can't pickup at the airport except as a rematch.
> 
> Other than that, it's pretty awesome!


I'm there. Love that city.


----------

